# Mit JbuilderX auf Informix DB



## Java-Noob (10. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem, ich möchte eine Anwendung schrieben, welche mir eine Verbindung zu einer Informix Datenbank herstellt, dann aus einer Spalte Daten ausliest, diese in Grossbuchstaben umwandelt und in eine neue Spalte zurückschreibt und die Anwendung wieder schließt. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar bin totaler Anfänger. Sorry auch falls es so ein Thema schon geben sollte habe nichst dazu gefunden!


----------



## Sky (10. Mai 2005)

Was ist dein Prob?? Lesen aus einer DB und Schreiben in eine DB wurde hier schon zig mal behandelt!

Umwandlung in Grossbuchstaben: String#toUpperCase


----------



## Bert Brenner (10. Mai 2005)

Naja, du brauchst entweder die JDBC-ODBC Bridge und musst die Informixdatenbank zu deinen ODBC Quellen hinzufügen, oder du benutzt die Informix JDBC Treiber und hast den Vorteil Plattformunabhängig zu bleiben.

Tja, und als Anfänger, würd ich dir empfehlen z.b. in "Java ist auch eine Insel" den Abschnitt über JDBC zu lesen, vielleicht auch noch mehr, je nach dem was du schon so alles kannst.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/


----------



## Java-Noob (10. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal, ich hab den JDBC Treiber schon eingebunden und greife auf die DB zu.

Vielen Dank für den Buchtipp werd ich mal reinschauen!


----------



## DP (10. Mai 2005)

und was hat das überhaupt mit dem jbuilder zu tun?!


----------



## Java-Noob (10. Mai 2005)

na den benutze ich und ich dacht vielleicht hat er irgendwelchen eigenschaften die man beachten muss


----------

